# Wasserschildkröten im Teich



## rolf002 (20. Apr. 2013)

Wir halten von anfang an (seit 2000) bis zu 4 __ wasserschildkröten (gelb- und rotwangen). die tiere gedeihen prächtig und sind die chef's im ring ....

soweit so gut - seit einigen jahren haben wir allerdings das problem, dass die biester uns die seerosen abfressen bis nichts mehr übrig ist. und das obwohl sie gefüttert werden ....

hat jemand eine idee, wie wir den '__ kröten' das wieder abgewöhnen können? oder hat jemand nen tipp was man statt der seerosen 'pflanzen' könnte mit ähnlich optischem effekt?

gruß

rolf


----------



## Joerg (20. Apr. 2013)

*AW:  Wasserschildkröten im Teich*

Rolf,
abgewöhnen ist sehr schwierig. Meist ist es auch kein Hunger, sondern nur Langeweile.
Vielen Koiteich Besitzern geht es ähnlich auch wenn das ein schwacher Trost ist.


----------



## rolf002 (20. Apr. 2013)

*AW:  Wasserschildkröten im Teich*

hm - langeweile? die biester sonnen sich die ganze zeit - lach - da wärs mir auch langeweilig. man sollten den mal beibringen den rasen zu mähen .... grübel .....


----------



## rolf002 (20. Apr. 2013)

*AW:  Wasserschildkröten im Teich*

a pro pos viecher im teich. neben den vielen tollen __ libellen haben wir auch brummende __ frösche - die sind auch klasse


----------



## Joerg (20. Apr. 2013)

*AW:  Wasserschildkröten im Teich*

Rolf,
meine knurren im April und sind schon sehr lange bei uns.


----------



## rolf002 (20. Apr. 2013)

*AW:  Wasserschildkröten im Teich*

unsere knurren auch april/mai - und wir haben ein eimerchen voll kaulquappen damals von einem teichbesitzer in ludwigshafen bekommen.


----------



## Yvonne (20. Apr. 2013)

*AW:  Wasserschildkröten im Teich*

Lieber Rolf,
bei welcher Wassertemperatur kommen die __ Schildkröten denn an die Wasseroberfläche und beginnen sich zu sonnen?
Ich vermisse meine noch...
Liebste Grüße,
Yvonne


----------



## rolf002 (21. Apr. 2013)

*AW:  Wasserschildkröten im Teich*

hallo yvonne,

so ab 18 grad und sonne packen die ihre liegen aus und fletzen sich aufs ufer ... so ein faules volk! fehlen nur noch die schirmchen und die drinks .... lach


----------



## Yvonne (21. Apr. 2013)

*AW:  Wasserschildkröten im Teich*

Und ab wann beenden sie ihre Winterruhe?


----------



## rolf002 (21. Apr. 2013)

*AW:  Wasserschildkröten im Teich*

das ist im grunde temperaturabhängig, denn sie tauchen ja im winter immer mal kurz auf um luft zu holen. meist ist anfang mitte märz schluss mit pennen. heuer aber später. kritisch kann es werden, wenn sie zu abgemagert sind ....


----------



## Yvonne (21. Apr. 2013)

Ganz lieben Dank. Hoffentlich geht es Ihnen gut...


----------



## rolf002 (24. Apr. 2013)

*AW:  Wasserschildkröten im Teich*

also unseren geht es blendend - und sie sonnen sich ... faules volk. mal sehen wenn ich die tage mal über tag zuhause bin versuch ich das mal zu blid zu bringen ....


----------



## lotta (23. Juni 2013)

*AW:  Wasserschildkröten im Teich*

 und wo hast du die Bilder versteckt
ich würde mich freuen, sie zu sehen
deine faulenzenden __ Schildkröten:cu


----------



## butzbacher (24. Juni 2013)

*AW:  Wasserschildkröten im Teich*



rolf002 schrieb:


> Wir halten von anfang an (seit 2000) bis zu 4 wasserschildkröten (gelb- und rotwangen). die tiere gedeihen prächtig und sind die chef's im ring ....
> 
> soweit so gut - seit einigen jahren haben wir allerdings das problem, dass die biester uns die seerosen abfressen bis nichts mehr übrig ist. und das obwohl sie gefüttert werden ....
> 
> ...



Hallo Rolf,

versuche es mal mit einer "Ablenkfütterung" indem du als Seerosenersatz einen Salatkopf bzw. verschiedene andere Wasserpflanzen im Teich anbietest. Entgegen dem allgemein verbreiteten Irrglauben fressen Schmuckschildkröten nicht nur tierisches Futter sondern brauchen auch öfter mal was Pflanzliches.

schau auch mal hier: http://www.zierschildkroete.de/pages/ernaehrung/futterpflanzen.php

Gruß André


----------

